# Access: Letzter Zugriff im Hauptformular anzeigen



## Phribal (12. Oktober 2004)

Moin alle zusammen 

  Hab da ein Problem, ich möchte in mein Startformular ein Textfeld einrichten, 
  dass mir denn letzten Zugriff auf die Datenbank anzeigt. Format in Datum und Zeit.

  Habe Access 2000


----------



## thekorn (12. Oktober 2004)

Die Datenbank selber hat mienes Wissen keine "last..."-Eigenschaft. Deshalb könntest du die "LastChange"-Eigenschaft der Datei nutzen:

```
feld1.Caption = FileDateTime(Application.CurrentProject.FullName)
```

Problem dabei: Die Datei muss beim letzten Besuch geändert worden sein!

Alternativ bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit innerhalb der Datenbank eine Tabelle anzulegen, die Aufgaben der Benutzerverwaltung übernimmt.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Phribal (13. Oktober 2004)

Danke super Tip 


 Könnte mir weiterhelfen, ich stelle mich jetzt zwar ein bisschen dumm an, aber kannst du mir vielleicht noch erklären wo und wie

  Ich danke schon mal


----------



## Filone (13. Oktober 2004)

API :


```
Private Declare Function GetFileTime Lib "kernel32" (ByVal hFile As Long, _
  lpCreationTime As FILETIME, _
  lpLastAccessTime As FILETIME, _
  lpLastWriteTime As FILETIME) As Long
```

Für Dich relevant : _lpLastAccessTime._


----------



## Phribal (13. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt hauts mich um  
  Kannst du mir das mal bitte ganz ganz ganz langsam erklären.

  Also ich versteh schon den zusammenhang 
  ein bissle.....aber das wars dann auch schon


----------



## Filone (13. Oktober 2004)

GetFileTime ist eine API-Funktion, mit der Du abfragen kannst, wann (auf) eine Datei letztmalig

- erstellt
- gespeichert
- zugegriffen

wurde. Die Daten werden in der FILETIME-Structure gespeichert, damit kannst Du dann Datum und Uhrzeit erfragen.

Beispiele gibt es hier.


----------

